# looking to buy: Rod Wrapper



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a powered rod wrapper they would be willing to sell? I want to start making some rods and looking for any locals wanting to sell. Thx
PM if interested.


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Timnavarre (Mar 1, 2016)

There is one on Craigslist not sure if in Pensacola


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Been looking for one myself but hard to come across on craigslist

Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------

